# Co-writing music for a nonsensical choral song and more



## Andre Yusin (19 d ago)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and a Wonderful Life to all of you, Ho Ho Ho!

Here's my gift to the world and, coincidentally, something that Santa Claus or his singing elves would never dare to bring to your home under any circumstances - my choral song lyrics, haha.

* * * * *

Another Day (The Flow Is Very Low)

Hooray hooray
I've got a brand new day

Hooray hooray
Behold another day

Hooray hooray
It is a perfect day

To shine, to glow,
To strike a mighty blow

Hooray
Today for once
I'll get a fair chance

To shine, to glow,
To strike a mighty blow

Hooray
Today at least
I think I shall be pleased

I see a clear sign
That things should be just fine
For I will take a shower
To reignite my power

To shine, to glow,
To strike a mighty blow

Yes, I will take a shower
To bring me back my power

That's right, today at least
I think I shall be pleased

Hooray hooray
Hooray hooray hooray

Things would be splendid
Well, maybe - sort of
Things would be fine, but where's water?

All would be fine but for the flow
Because the flow is very low

The flow, the flow,
The flow is very low

The flow, the flow
Is very very low

All would be fine but for the flow
Because the flow is really low

The flow, the flow,
The flow is really low

The flow, the flow
Is really really low

But I want to shine,
I want to glow

I need to shine,
I need to glow

I want, I need...

It's all I've got

It's all gone

All gone

The flow, the flow
The flow, the flow, the flow

I hoped that at least
Today I would be pleased

I thought today for once
I'd get a decent chance

It's just another day

* * * * *

I have more to say in regards to the song, but first things first for it all could be a moot point. Therefore, a few questions to start with: do you like it or think that other people might like it; are there similar songs that you've heard; do you think anybody would be interested in performing the song; and, if so, is there anyone who would like to collaborate writing music to this song and something else that I hope to make a reality?

I could use a competent ear, hand, and mind even if composer didn't care for the lyrics but liked the natural rhythmic patterns of these verses and line repetitions, as well as rhythmic structures and melodies developing from those - that I've heard, hear, and am trying to capture - to create a separate, larger classical music piece like a piano concerto perhaps, if not quite a symphony, haha.

But thanks for now and Happy Holidays!


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

Andre Yusin said:


> Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and a Wonderful Life to all of you, Ho Ho Ho!
> 
> Here's my gift to the world and, coincidentally, something that Santa Claus or his singing 192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1  elves would never dare to bring to your home under any circumstances - my choral song lyrics, haha.
> 
> ...


Love it , happy holidays


----------



## Andre Yusin (19 d ago)

shaun fernandez said:


> Love it , happy holidays


Thank you so much, I do appreciate this.


----------

